# Custom Slideshow Templates



## DaveOwens (Oct 15, 2016)

How do I create a custom slideshow template?   I have seen spiffy tutorial videos on creating print and book templates, but _*none*_ for slideshows. I see a "New Template" button, but _*no way*_ to create and format image spaces.  Yes, I have only version 4, but I hope there are _*general*_ steps/instructions to follow.

The available templates appear to be skewed towards photographic shows.  That is, each one shows _*only one*_ image and, in turn, let the user choose various handsome single-photo formats.  I, on the other hand,  want multiple, say 4-6 images per slide, approximately like a contact sheet.  I have 500 images from a 3-week cruise, where I wish to use a custom 4-6-image template for topics like "Copenhagen swans", "ship topside", "ship atrium" or "lifeboat tenders" (shuttle to shore).  Unlike a photo show, these are photo-topic groups, e.g. "topside sights from bow to stern".

Surely there must be some edit steps where one may push multiple photo layouts around, label them, etc.  If so, please share them.  My best searches and keywords have found squat.


----------



## tspear (Oct 16, 2016)

In LR 6, under the slideshow menu, there is an option to create a new template. 
No idea on the older versions.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't think that the slideshow has the option to use more than one image per slide, but I never use it and can't check it right now.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 16, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> I don't think that the slideshow has the option to use more than one image per slide, but I never use it and can't check it right now.


You're correct. If you want multiple images per slide, you'd need to create the multiple image layouts in Print or Book module, export as JPEG and then add those full page JPEGs to the slideshow.


----------

